# Monitors won't go to sleep... Why?



## trparky (May 13, 2018)

I'm currently running Windows 10 version 17134.48 with nVidia driver version 391.35 with a GTX1060. My monitors won't go to sleep, I've come down to where my computer is and all night long the monitors have been on displaying the same thing which I can't help but to think is not good for the LCD screen itself. So here I am wondering just why the monitors won't go to sleep and just what I can do to troubleshoot this issue.


----------



## ap4lifetn (May 13, 2018)

i am assuming that you have configured the power settings to enable the monitor/pc to sleep. If that's the case, there is likely something keeping it from going to sleep. you can find out what it is by doing the following:

Open CMD
Type "powercfg -requests", and see what comes up.


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 13, 2018)

Is your computer still awake? 
Also, if you go through the Windows  power button and select Sleep (instead of just walking away) do the computer and monitors go to sleep then?


----------



## trparky (May 13, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> Is your computer still awake?


Yes, I tend to not turn off my computer at night. I've always subscribed to the concept that turning your system off and on again can shorten the age of the system due to thermal expansion and retraction.


ap4lifetn said:


> Type "powercfg -requests", and see what comes up.





Spoiler: powercfg output



C:\WINDOWS\system32>powercfg -requests
DISPLAY:
None.

SYSTEM:
None.

AWAYMODE:
None.

EXECUTION:
None.

PERFBOOST:
None.

ACTIVELOCKSCREEN:
None.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 13, 2018)

I know it might sound strange, but have you tried turning your mouse off when you walk away from the computer?

I only say this because I've seen this happen a few times with the Logitech Laser mice, for whatever reason the sensors are always reporting a slight mouse movement to the computer.  Flipping them over and turning them off when you aren't using them has fixed the issue in the past for me.


----------



## trparky (May 13, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> I know it might sound strange, but have you tried turning your mouse off when you walk away from the computer?


Never thought about that.


----------



## Folterknecht (May 13, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> I know it might sound strange, but have you tried turning your mouse off when you walk away from the computer?
> 
> I only say this because I've seen this happen a few times with the Logitech Laser mice, for whatever reason the sensors are always reporting a slight mouse movement to the computer.  Flipping them over and turning them off when you aren't using them has fixed the issue in the past for me.




Can confirm that - my Logitech G500 sometimes does that too.


----------



## windwhirl (May 13, 2018)

Maybe some application has asked Windows to not put monitors on stand by... For example, Foobar2000 (music player) has an option for that (literally "Prevent screensaver & monitor standby when playing"). Because of how it works, such requests only show up with "powercfg -requests" when Foobar2000 is actually playing something.

Check that there is nothing else running in background, turn off the mouse if possible (or disconnect it), and then leave the computer alone until the time for monitor standby is up (I'd set it up to wait one minute before the screen goes to sleep just to make it quick). If the monitor goes to sleep, you have an app that doesn't allow the screen to turn off or the mouse is the culprit. If the display is still on, then it might be some bug in Windows or Nvidia drivers.

Other than that, I can't really think of anything else.


----------



## Hockster (May 13, 2018)

Some monitors need specific drivers to actually go to sleep. I had a couple Viewsonic monitors that had the same issue when using the generic Windows drivers.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 13, 2018)

trparky said:


> Yes, I tend to not turn off my computer at night. I've always subscribed to the concept that turning your system off and on again can shorten the age of the system due to thermal expansion and retraction.



Honestly, this shouldn’t be a real problem.  I had the major parts of my previous system for 6 years, started and shut down every day. 

Unless you are keeping your parts 10 years or more, it’s a non-issue.


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 13, 2018)

trparky said:


> Yes, I tend to not turn off my computer at night. I've always subscribed to the concept that turning your system off and on again can shorten the age of the system due to thermal expansion and retraction.


That's a very old-time belief I used to subscribe to too for the very same reasons. In fact, I was taught that in tech school way back in the day. But that no longer applies to most electronics anymore because very little heat is generated when they go into standby mode. Thermal characteristic when in standby is essentially the same as when off. 

That said, I never turn my computers off either and just let them go to sleep as well. 

As for the mouse trick, I think flipping them over "or" turning them off does the same thing. But note this is likely only a problem if subject to vibrations. If you have a heavy desk sitting on a concrete floor, I doubt that is the problem - assuming this is not a brand new mouse.

But to that, if it is the mouse, that would be keeping the computer awake, not just the monitors. So I ask again, "is your computer still awake?"

Also, did it used to sleep properly?

If you computer is also away, and I suspect it is, that would have nothing to do with monitor drivers. Even with generic drivers, all PnP monitors will go to sleep when the signal is lost. 

If using Samsung Magician, don't and see what happens. When I got my first Samsung SSD a few years ago, I used Magician and it prevented my systems from going to sleep. Windows does not need 3rd party tools to properly manage SSDs anyways. I understand Samsung fixed that sleep issue, but Windows still does not need it.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 13, 2018)

Weird, I've got a nvidia card, two monitors and also a logitech mouse and zero issues with monitor sleep (nor downclocking). Check your osd, they might have some sort of a setting for sleep.

What software is running ?

I've got afterburner,xtu,utorrent,samsung magician,uplay,steam,rtss,logitech software,irst,geforce experience and killer network app running 24/7, and usually youtube is running on autoplay when I go to sleep.

Mine is running 24/7 cause why not. I download a crapload of videos (tv shows mostly) and it does not shorten the lifespan of anything as long as the pc is idling fine (the cpu,gpu,ssds and monitors). My hdds are pretty much doing something 24/7 but the pc still turns off the monitor when I'm not touching the peripherials. Even when my phone and watch start recharging automatically it does not wake up the monitors.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 13, 2018)

trparky said:


> I'm currently running Windows 10 version 17134.48 with nVidia driver version 391.35 with a GTX1060. My monitors won't go to sleep, I've come down to where my computer is and all night long the monitors have been on displaying the same thing which I can't help but to think is not good for the LCD screen itself. So here I am wondering just why the monitors won't go to sleep and just what I can do to troubleshoot this issue.



Set a screen saver to start after a minute for testing, then set your monitors to turn off after 3 minutes, don't let a mouse cord be moving. Another thing could be that a program is set to prevent windows from sleeping even.

https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/2843-change-power-plan-settings-windows-10-a.html


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 13, 2018)

mmhhh maybe the same behavior as my screen... 

"non native resolution" whenever i put it at 1440p60 it goes to sleep with the computer, if set on 1620p75 doesn't enter sleep, since i prefer 1620 over 1440 for some reason, i tend to shut down the monitor alone.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 13, 2018)

Do you have remote software like teamviewer?


----------



## trparky (May 13, 2018)

All I'm asking is for my monitors to go to sleep, not the whole computer. I do have late night tasks that happen but they're background tasks; namely data backups via Macrium Reflect. But during the day I want to have the monitors go to sleep.


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 13, 2018)

trparky said:


> All I'm asking is for my monitors to go to sleep, not the whole computer.


 I don't see how that is possible. If the computer is awake, a video signal will be sent to the monitors keeping them awake. Monitors go to sleep X minutes after no longer receiving a signal.


----------



## trparky (May 13, 2018)

I guess that's what I'm trying to do, get the video card to stop sending a video signal to the monitor after a period of no user input.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 13, 2018)

trparky said:


> I guess that's what I'm trying to do, get the video card to stop sending a video signal to the monitor after a period of no user input.



I sent you a link to W10 forum on how to do this. If it fails after implementing that, you have a program preventing the monitor from turning off/going to screen saver, it could even prevent the rig from sleeping if you implement that at some point too.

Post your tasks/services/programs running, get a screenshot of msconfig and even services.msc and post them here, also whats running in the task bar.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 13, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> I don't see how that is possible. If the computer is awake, a video signal will be sent to the monitors


 I've never allowed my systems to sleep, but I've always had them turn the monitor off.


----------



## MrGenius (May 13, 2018)

trparky said:


> ...all night long the monitors have been on displaying the same thing which I can't help but to think is not good for the LCD screen itself.


You can think that. But you'd be wrong. Because, unless you're using a CRT, it doesn't matter. Other than the wasted electricity.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 14, 2018)

My monitor properly went to sleep when plugged in via DVI but ever since I changed it to HDMI, it doesn't.  Instead, it gives a check video signal display that never goes away.  I think only DVI and DisplayPort properly support monitor sleep states.  HDMI is designed for TVs and TVs generally don't sleep (at best, they dim).


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 14, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> My monitor properly went to sleep when plugged in via DVI but ever since I changed it to HDMI, it doesn't.  Instead, it gives a check video signal display that never goes away.  I think only DVI and DisplayPort properly support monitor sleep states.  HDMI is designed for TVs and TVs generally don't sleep (at best, they dim).



Works on a hdmi to dvi adapter where the monitor is dvi but the card is hdmi.


----------



## trparky (May 14, 2018)

I have two monitors; one connected via DVI and the other via HDMI.  Both monitors don't go to sleep though, both continue receiving a video signal and continue to stay awake.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 14, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> You can think that. But you'd be wrong. Because, unless you're using a CRT, it doesn't matter. Other than the wasted electricity.



That isn't true. LCDs can definitely suffer from burn-in.


----------



## MrGenius (May 14, 2018)

Yeah...sorta kinda. But technically...no. It's called image persistence(which is not the same thing as burn-in). Plus you have to try real hard to make it happen. And it's usually not permanent. Not something I'd waste any of my time worrying about. But go right ahead and fret about it...if you must.


----------



## Atomic77 (May 14, 2018)

I was told that it is best to completely turn off a device or computer if your not going to be using it for a lengthy period of time but it’s ok to leave it on if your coming right back to it.


----------



## Ruyki (May 14, 2018)

There's a command line tool that can turn off the monitor.
It's called nirmcd.

The command to turn the monitor off is:
nircmd.exe monitor off

The monitor will turn back on when there is mouse or keyboard input.


----------



## trparky (May 14, 2018)

So I tried the "nircmd.exe monitor off" command it did indeed work so we know it can go to sleep but it's still not putting the monitors to sleep automatically as per the Power Profile Settings.


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 14, 2018)

Atomic77 said:


> I was told that it is best to completely turn off a device or computer if your not going to be using it for a lengthy period of time but it’s ok to leave it on if your coming right back to it.


That's mostly lawyer talk so they don't get sued. You read the warnings for just about any device and it will say to unplug from the wall and/or remove batteries if not going to be used for extended periods. Remember, to completely turn off a computer, you have to unplug it from the wall, or flip the master power switch on back of the power supply (if yours has one). Otherwise, it is just in standby and not completely turned off. And unplugging from the wall or reaching around in back is not very practical, or convenient.


----------



## Static~Charge (May 14, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> Yeah...sorta kinda. But technically...no. It's called image persistence(which is not the same thing as burn-in). Plus you have to try real hard to make it happen. And it's usually not permanent. Not something I'd waste any of my time worrying about. But go right ahead and fret about it...if you must.





> Is "Burn-In" Still an Issue on TVs and Monitors?
> 
> Burn-in is permanent damage to a screen caused by showing the same image for a long period of time. For example, if you have a TV on which you watch CNN 24 hours a day, you'll likely experience the burn-in of the CNN logo in the bottom right-hand corner. Even when you change the channel or turn off the TV, a faint outline of that logo will still be there because it's "burned in."
> 
> Burn-in is permanent, but it's often confused with "image persistence," which is a temporary version of the same thing.



At my office, we have a Sharp 32" LCD TV plugged in to a PC to display marketing PowerPoint slideshows. Some parts of the multiple slides display the same thing in the same location (like the company's name). Over time, the TV has developed a nasty case of screen burn-in. It took some effort to accomplish this, but there is nothing temporary about the ghost images.


----------



## Ruyki (May 14, 2018)

trparky said:


> So I tried the "nircmd.exe monitor off" command it did indeed work so we know it can go to sleep but it's still not putting the monitors to sleep automatically as per the Power Profile Settings.


It could be the mouse sending tiny movements to the computer even when it's not moving. Try unplugging it.


----------



## trparky (May 14, 2018)

I tried turning the mouse off, that didn't do anything.


----------



## Devastator0 (May 15, 2018)

Hey mate, just wanted to drop my 0.02c into this post. I have run into the same issue and did quite a bit of investigating about this. Turns out that the problem **can** be caused by a bug that exists in nVidia's GeForce Experience software. More specifically the Shadowplay/Screen recording & overlay functionality. You could potentially try and disable that through the GeForce Experience software and see how it goes?


----------



## Caring1 (May 15, 2018)

Devastator0 said:


> Hey mate, just wanted to drop my 0.02c into this post. I have run into the same issue and did quite a bit of investigating about this. Turns out that the problem **can** be caused by a bug that exists in nVidia's GeForce Experience software. More specifically the Shadowplay/Screen recording & overlay functionality. You could potentially try and disable that through the GeForce Experience software and see how it goes?


A similar thing was mentioned in the Nvidia community pages, that GeForce experience can cause this issue.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 15, 2018)

Devastator0 said:


> Hey mate, just wanted to drop my 0.02c into this post. I have run into the same issue and did quite a bit of investigating about this. Turns out that the problem **can** be caused by a bug that exists in nVidia's GeForce Experience software. More specifically the Shadowplay/Screen recording & overlay functionality. You could potentially try and disable that through the GeForce Experience software and see how it goes?





Caring1 said:


> A similar thing was mentioned in the Nvidia community pages, that GeForce experience can cause this issue.



Got to learn something new today. Software is a pretty tricky thing to troubleshoot at times.

Is shadowplay a separate service?


----------



## Devastator0 (May 15, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Got to learn something new today. Software is a pretty tricky thing to troubleshoot at times.
> 
> Is shadowplay a separate service?



I *think* that you may just need to disable the overlay and that should be it. I also think that shadowplay *may* be tied to that but not 100% sure. It's very much so a kind of a hit and miss in trying to fix this particular issue lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 15, 2018)

Devastator0 said:


> I *think* that you may just need to disable the overlay and that should be it. I also think that shadowplay *may* be tied to that but not 100% sure. It's very much so a kind of a hit and miss in trying to fix this particular issue lol



Definitely would be good to try to disable the overlay and if that doesn't stop it disable the service if there is one. If it fixes it, id send a bug report in each month till they fix it.


----------



## trparky (May 15, 2018)

So I uninstalled the nVidia Experience software and nope, the monitors would still not go to sleep. I then went to go watch my Monday night television shows and during the commercials I had an idea; the Gigabyte motherboard software.

I killed every process associated with the Gigabyte motherboard software and sure enough, the monitors went to sleep as they should. I then went into investigating what part of the software package was causing it and that's when I discovered that the Gigabyte motherboard LED software was always doing something, always had CPU usage. I killed just that process and sure enough the monitors went to sleep just as they should.

Whew. Now I have to decide if I should reinstall the nVidia Experience software or just leave it off the system.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 15, 2018)

great that you have solved the problem 
and thanks for letting us know the Root cause of that problem
so many people fail to report back with the problem cause


----------



## Devastator0 (May 15, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> great that you have solved the problem
> and thanks for letting us know the Root cause of that problem
> so many people fail to report back with the problem cause



Ain't that the damn truth. I'm also glad that the OP got to the cause of the problem but yes, I mean me, I personally try and properly resolve any forum thread I start.


----------



## trparky (May 15, 2018)

Does anyone know if there's a reason to have the nVidia Experience software installed? Should I even have it installed? Or is it just more bloatware that many of you guys remove?


----------



## coonbro (May 15, 2018)

don't know if it was said yet or not   , but check your displays manual or menu   and see it  that is a setting in it as well   mine I can set in the display to sleep  [+ amount of time to go in to sleep ] or never

'' Does anyone know if there's a reason to have the nVidia Experience software installed? Should I even have it installed? Or is it just more bloatware that many of you guys remove?''

I never use it anymore in a long time  .   all I install today is the cards driver under custom install  [heck I don't even have PhysX installed ]   

look it up and see all the complaints on it   and what ever good

for me now that tops it off  is  a account  and just another data collector in the end  [??? ]    thing is the card works as expected with out it anyway

https://forums.geforce.com/default/...use-geforce-experience-without-an-account-/1/

https://forums.evga.com/What-do-you-think-of-Geforce-Experience-m2153170-p2.aspx

its the drivers that run the card not the gimmickware .   you use it all at your own enjoyment or risk  .

in the end the less crap you have to deal with is the less crap you have to deal with  .  so I guess if you just installed the cards driver  this issue may not of even popped up  and you chasing your tail figuring it out here ..

  it s all in your opinion on whats best for ''YOU ''   in the end

good luck


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 15, 2018)

Static~Charge said:


> At my office, we have a Sharp 32" LCD TV plugged in to a PC to display marketing PowerPoint slideshows. Some parts of the multiple slides display the same thing in the same location (like the company's name). Over time, the TV has developed a nasty case of screen burn-in. It took some effort to accomplish this, but there is nothing temporary about the ghost images.


There is. It can be gotten rid of on LCD’s.  It may involve multiple runs of an all white screen for awhile, followed by being off for awhile (like unused for over a day and unpowered), then by hours of a full-screen screensaver with rotational objects.

It’s simply a matter of memory, that the LCD can unlearn.  This is where they differ from CRT’s which had no ability to remove the image.

@trparky to answer your most recent question, no, there isn’t an actual reason to have GFE experience installed.  However, if it is, Windows 10 will defer to it on driver updates for GPU.  GFE you can tell “no” to, and you’ll not be forced to update GPU driver...it actually listens, unlike Windows.


----------



## coonbro (May 15, 2018)

Samsung 

'' Although much less susceptible than Plasma TVs, *LED* TVs are still subject to screen *burn in* (image retention). ... Avoid keeping a static picture or a picture with static elements (black bars, black borders, logos, etc.) on your *LED* TV for more than two hours at a time. '' 

may try any fix tips  if your seeing it 

https://lifehacker.com/5982108/is-burn-in-still-an-issue-on-tvs-and-monitors


----------



## FireFox (May 15, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Honestly, this shouldn’t be a real problem. I had the major parts of my previous system for 6 years, started and shut down every day.



In fact what he said is hilarious i tried not to laugh but i couldn't resist, however, Jokes aside, sometimes I do turn on and off my Machine several times a day.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 15, 2018)

OP has sorted his Original Problem 
Now People are Drifting off subject 


trparky said:


> I can't help but to think is not good for the LCD screen itself.


He never said there was a problem   only a concern


----------



## neatfeatguy (May 15, 2018)

trparky said:


> Does anyone know if there's a reason to have the nVidia Experience software installed? Should I even have it installed? Or is it just more bloatware that many of you guys remove?



I found it a waste of space. Last time I had it installed (probably 12+ months back) it had issues of some sort that just irritated me and for the life of me I can't remember what it was now. To me, it's just unnecessary software that I never made use of anyway, so why even have it installed? If you don't make use of any part of it, don't install it.


----------



## coonbro (May 15, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> In fact what he said is hilarious i tried not to laugh but i couldn't resist, however, Jokes aside, sometimes I do turn on and off my Machine several times a day.


me too.

seems like if I leave it unattended   for more then a bathroom break  or get a drink  thats when something goes wrong and I was not sitting there to see what went wrong .    like left it on over night and wake it up to a blue screen  or boot looping   .  one thing else I don't do is leave the internet on  unlees its in use  by me .  don't need any of them under the nose downloads or something behind my back  kinda things   [ not disconnected but OFF  some times unplugged ]

my oldest rig here is from 2000  and turning them off through out the day as needed  has yet to affect anything that I can see .


----------



## Aztec (Sep 11, 2018)

I just solved my problem with my monitor not going to sleep. firstly i would recommend doing ALL the other checks that r recommended here,ie making sure that the power option is not set 2 NEVER , ect,ect.
 so this what i did #1 i set  the power option to 1min. ( the min.) so as i checked dif things i didnt have 2 wait a long time(i also used a stopwatch)
#2 i unplugged diff peripherals ,1 @a time, waited  the 1 min  2 see if my monitor would go 2 sleep .  I use a controller  4 some of my games, so when i unplugged the controller  my monitor went 2 sleep after 1 min.
I know that most of u dont use a controller but its the testing the diff peripherals that might solve your problem .The use of a controller had also caused a problem with my Steam launch, causing it to take up to 2.5 min to launch.I dont know what the controller had to do with the monitor not going 2 sleep but its now been 3 days with no problems.
  I hope this helps some of u with this issue.
     Aztec.


----------



## coonbro (Sep 11, 2018)

what about any ''wake on ''    like in the bios wake on mouse,  keyboard ect... settings ?   like maybe the controller is all ways active  in use or not ?   heck I would also check if its using the internet as well  ...lol....these days that would not surprise  me at all


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 11, 2018)

Aztec said:


> .I dont know what the controller had to do with the monitor not going 2 sleep


Probably System polls/checks Peripherals periodically and that was keeping system awake.


----------



## rick_fox (Oct 21, 2018)

Aztec said:


> I just solved my problem with my monitor not going to sleep. firstly i would recommend doing ALL the other checks that r recommended here,ie making sure that the power option is not set 2 NEVER , ect,ect.
> so this what i did #1 i set  the power option to 1min. ( the min.) so as i checked dif things i didnt have 2 wait a long time(i also used a stopwatch)
> #2 i unplugged diff peripherals ,1 @a time, waited  the 1 min  2 see if my monitor would go 2 sleep .  I use a controller  4 some of my games, so when i unplugged the controller  my monitor went 2 sleep after 1 min.
> I know that most of u dont use a controller but its the testing the diff peripherals that might solve your problem .The use of a controller had also caused a problem with my Steam launch, causing it to take up to 2.5 min to launch.I dont know what the controller had to do with the monitor not going 2 sleep but its now been 3 days with no problems.
> ...


OMG, I can't belive this. A few days ago I updated my 1050Ti to the latest 400+ drivers. I thought my problems started since than but now I see I was wrong. I read your post and unplugged my usb gamepad. And than...I was shocked  . Monitor went to sleep after 1 min of inactivity. I have decided to register on this forum just to say: "Thank you very much for that info". Greetings


----------



## iWarnock (Nov 30, 2018)

trparky said:


> I killed every process associated with the Gigabyte motherboard software and sure enough, the monitors went to sleep as they should. I then went into investigating what part of the software package was causing it and that's when I discovered that the Gigabyte motherboard LED software was always doing something, always had CPU usage. I killed just that process and sure enough the monitors went to sleep just as they should.



Just made an account to thank you for the solution, this was driving me insane.. haven't buld a pc for more than 5 years and rng fusion in my z390 mobo was keeping the monitors on, you think they would fix the issue before launching a new mobo but they haven't lol


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 30, 2018)

I cleaned my screen with some rohypnol and it went to sleep after that, but I think it was because of 15 min inactivity set in power settings, not because of roofie...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 30, 2018)

USB hubs can prevent sleep states too.  There's a power option tick box you can check/uncheck under Device Manager USB Host Controller to try to fix that.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 30, 2018)

a) Why they should go to sleep? I love my monitors being on "online" when I return from shop
b) something triggers that something is active.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 30, 2018)

Power saving and prevent screen burn in.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 30, 2018)

iWarnock said:


> Just made an account to thank you for the solution, this was driving me insane.. haven't buld a pc for more than 5 years and rng fusion in my z390 mobo was keeping the monitors on, you think they would fix the issue before launching a new mobo but they haven't lol


Welcome to TPU!


----------



## iWarnock (Nov 30, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Welcome to TPU!


oh ty lol


----------



## tiagoadriao (Jan 29, 2019)

iWarnock said:


> Just made an account to thank you for the solution, this was driving me insane.. haven't buld a pc for more than 5 years and rng fusion in my z390 mobo was keeping the monitors on, you think they would fix the issue before launching a new mobo but they haven't lol



I created an account for that propose too, I need to try this solution too.
Just to try make it clear for those who don't understand the issue:

I've built a Desktop with Gigabyte B450M-DS3H with Athlon 200GE, working as APU (integrated GPU).
It is connected to my display (BenQ GW2470H) via HDMI.

I've set the turn off screen to 1 minute to test it out:






Windows does turn off the image after 1 minute, but then the display shows the message as computer would still sending image but only shows a blank screen (black screen with backlit on) only.
The display should go to standby right away this happens. But no... It stays like this until 15 minutes pass through and then goes to sleep, only when this happens is when display goes to standby, turning off image completely.
If I move the mouse or tap on keyboard, it wakes up again as it should.

My monitor used to behave as it should when I have my laptop connected via HDMI. But now when I started use this new desktop configuration and it started to misbehave.
I didn't test the OP solution yet but I've already unistalled AMD drivers, reinstalled it and nothing changed. I think it's something concerning Gigabyte motherboard configuration or its software on Windows.
Hope this makes it clear to everyone.


----------



## trparky (Jan 29, 2019)

As an update to this issue that I had, Gigabyte has finally fixed the stupid issue with their RGBFusion program. Go to your motherboard's support page and go to the Utilities section and download the latest version which should be version 2.0 B19.0116.1.


----------



## John Naylor (Jan 29, 2019)

Grats on the fix ...  in future check this setting (dunno if it looks / acts different in Win 10)



http://imgur.com/JAeAnF6


----------



## trparky (Jan 29, 2019)

Yeah I had that set properly but due to some bug in RGBFusion it was actually preventing Windows from thinking that the system was idle.


----------



## Lactic68 (Nov 8, 2020)

@Aztec, you are saving my day ! I'm using two different joysticks for Farming Simulator 19 and this was the issue. Joysticks are similar to gamepads and prevent screensaver, sleep mode and monitor sleep mode.
A big Thank you !!

I solved the issue by acquiring a USB switch with on/off buttons on it to turn off joysticks or gamepads and it works perfectly fine !


----------



## PhilG (Dec 20, 2020)

Hello everyone!

Creating an account and resurrecting this post (again!) to say thank you for this wonderful discussion 

I had a similar issue with my laptop never going to sleep... Most of the time even the lock screen wouldn't come up unless I manually locked it. And after that, when on lock screen, it's like there was something preventing the screen from turning off... You could clearly see the screen light dim after a while, like if the monitor was soon going to turn off, and then 1 or 2 seconds after the monitor would fully light up again, like something was preventing the monitor from turning off...

I was about to go crazy on this, my laptop would stay on forever unless I manually shut it down. If it was unplugged, this was fully draining my battery down. All the power settings were correctly set. There was nothing in the wake logs. I unplugged the mouse because I suspected a vibration issue. I tried to unplug more peripherals. I uninstalled some software unsuccessfully... etc...

Then after reading many forum posts, I ended up here and saw the OP solved his problem by removing the nVidia Experience software. I did not have this software installed or any other special nVidia software except the nVidia Display Driver (in Control Panel > Programs). Gave it a try and uninstalled the nVidia Display Driver from Control Panel and bam! Problem solved! Monitor will turn off and computer goes to sleep as expected!

However now, I am running without the nVidia Display Driver in Control Panel > Programs... but everything looks fine. Is it mandatory to install the drivers nowadays or is Windows able to figure it out?

Thanks!


----------



## Hockster (Dec 22, 2020)

You can install standalone drivers without the NV experience crapware. head to NV site and hit the drivers page.


----------



## PhilG (Dec 22, 2020)

Like I said, I did not have nVidia Experience or any other fancy nVidia software. The only thing I could see was Control Panel > Programs > nVidia Display Driver and I removed it. I was wondering if I should be worried about anything, because so far, everything is working fine!


----------



## filoppi (Jan 24, 2021)

PhilG said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Creating an account and resurrecting this post (again!) to say thank you for this wonderful discussion
> 
> ...


I also had the same problem, you don't need to uninstall GeForce Experience, all you need to do is disable the "in game overlay" setting. But I noticed something weird, GeForce Experience only prevents my monitor from going to sleep if I have a DualShock 4 controller plugged in, if I either disable the "in game overlay" or unplug my DS4, my monitor will go to sleep normally.


----------



## Snakes1000 (May 31, 2021)

Well, after many weeks trying to find a solution to this filoppi has solved it for me.  I just went into settings in the GeForce Experience app, disabled the "in game overlay" option (left side of screen) and Boom! - fixed!


----------



## hanyakabawii (Apr 6, 2022)

I'm facing the same problem here, even though my Laptop is Turned off by Shutdown and LID is off my External monitors still keep awake overnight searching for input ,, also sometime they shows that they will go to standby mode in 4 minutes after that they keep searching for input again I used to use my external monitors for about 2 month before this issue happened recently 
I need to know if that is an issue with monitor's hardware or could be fixed through the laptop itself, also I talked to the support and try a lot of solutions but nothing worked 

note: this message still appear even if the monitor didn't connected to any media input which means I have to cut the power manually 
View attachment o4do536j85r81.webp


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 6, 2022)

hanyakabawii said:


> I'm facing the same problem here, even though my Laptop is Turned off by Shutdown and LID is off my External monitors still keep awake overnight searching for input ,, also sometime they shows that they will go to standby mode in 4 minutes after that they keep searching for input again I used to use my external monitors for about 2 month before this issue happened recently
> I need to know if that is an issue with monitor's hardware or could be fixed through the laptop itself, also I talked to the support and try a lot of solutions but nothing worked
> 
> note: this message still appear even if the monitor didn't connected to any media input which means I have to cut the power manually
> View attachment 242637


Just turn them off


----------

